# New Fashion Rage In Police Mug Shots



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

*New Fashion Rage In Police Mug Shots*
*These are actual Police Photos.*​
*







*​
*Just think about this for a second:*​
*Did you ever see anyone arrested wearing a Bush T-shirt,*​
*or for you older guys, an Eisenhower, Gerald Ford,*​
*Ronald Reagan**, **or even Nixon, or Bob Dole shirt.*​
*There MUST be a message here,*​
*but I can't quite grasp it, or maybe I am afraid to**.*​


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

TKMN - are there supposed to be pictures listed? If so, we cant see them.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Cant see them either, I do know what photos though. I was doing an online course for the PD and they had that picture in one of the scenarios about mug books lol.


----------



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

I will try to repost the pictures, sorry about that


----------



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry I can't get the pics to post, it is now a worthless post, sorry guys...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Ill wager a guess....Brobama T-Shirts! All over TheSmokingGun.com. Change, we can believe in.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm guessing this was the mugshots with everyone wearing Obama shirts. It was posted already. I think there was another thread about someone getting in trouble at work for forwarding the email with work equipment.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Seen it 100 times, always worth a laugh though.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

WELL!! If the pOOlice didnt spend so much time trying to keep the supporters of hope and change down this wouldnt happen...   


Eagle13 said:


>


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Pretty much every vehicle I see on the road with an Obama sticker on it is violating SOME law. Mostly 94C.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Harley387 said:


> Pretty much every vehicle I see on the road with an Obama sticker on it is violating SOME law. Mostly 94C.


Where's that Alanis Morissette song when you need it? ;-)

They must have been using when they thought he'd be a good president.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hush said:


> Ill wager a guess....Brobama T-Shirts! All over TheSmokingGun.com. Change, we can believe in.


It's kind of funny, but since last year we have arrested a lot of people who were wearing Obama T's at the time of their arrest. Mostly, the common denominator in these arrests was the charge, Shoplifting.

I must say that I can not recall any one being arrested who may have been wearing T-shirts with Bush or McCain on them.



frank said:


> Where's that Alanis Morissette song when you need it? ;-)
> 
> They must have been using when they thought he'd be a good president.


Is that the one that goes

_* "I got a crack pipe in pocket, and my right hand is making a peace sign"*_


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

*New Fashion Rage in Mugshots!*

*The New Fashion Rage In Mug Shots*

These are actual Police Photos...too funny.

Imageshack - 47635953



*Just think about this for a second: Did you ever see anyone arrested wearing a Bush T-shirt, or for you older guys, an Eisenhower, Gerald Ford, Ronald Reagan, **or even Nixon, or Bob Dole shirt.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: New Fashion Rage in Mugshots!*

http://www.masscops.com/forums/politics-law-enforcement/82958-new-fashion-rage-police-mug-shots.html


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: New Fashion Rage in Mugshots!*

Thx - red X on that post though. 



Sniper said:


> http://www.masscops.com/forums/politics-law-enforcement/82958-new-fashion-rage-police-mug-shots.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: New Fashion Rage in Mugshots!*



L4G81 said:


> Thx - red X on that post though.


Scroll DOWN. When you are done, have someone read you your avatar.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Everyone keep their pants on. El merge-o has struck again


----------

